# lap showed different results - able to try naturally!!



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi everyone.

3 and a 1/2 years ago i was diagnosed with unicorn uterus (only half a uterus, with 1 tube) and told my 1 tube was blocked and that i also had pcos!!
So obviously with these results i was told that the only way we would conceive was through ivf!!

So we had 3 cycles of ICSI, 1 which resulted in a pregnancy and miscarriage and 1 which resulted in me ending up in hospital!!

Our last treatment was last october and we also tried a frozen cycle in feb this year which failed.
Since then wev taken a break.

But recently i had a laporoscopy which had surprising results.......................

* I dont have unicorn uterus!!! My uterus is normal!! 

* I have 2 tubes!!!!! 1 is badly damaged and unusable, but the other is open!!

* during the lap they did ovarian drilling to help my pcos.

I cant believe how things can have changed this much!! Now all of a sudden we could conceive naturally!

We have a follow up appt on the 5th of november, where we will hopefully discuss taking clomid to help me ovulate!

I would just like to hear from people who have also found they have been wrongly diagnosed?

And hear some positive stories about conceiving after ovarian drilling and from people with 1 tube?

I feel lost and scared about trying naturally, i dont want to get my hopes up!

Wev been ttc for nearly 4 years now, surely its got to be our time soon!!

X


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Bunny, what a shocker to have two such huge differences of opinion.  I have read here on FF (on various threads) that at least 4 people in as many weeks have reported a BFP after ovarian drilling / hsg procedures.

Hope this gives you hope my lovely, there are lots of success stories out there - hopefully you'll be another success story.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks Sheila, thats really nice of you 

Im trying to be positive, but not get my hopes up to much!!

X


----------

